# Crysis Astonishes with 1080p Resolution Support on PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Crysis Astonishes with 1080p Resolution Support on PS3*








A few years back many thought that it’d be impossible for _Crysis_ to ever be playable on a current-generation console, let alone in 1080p. It appears that the PS3 will have the last laugh as Franziska Lehnert, PR Manager at Crytek, has revealed the unexpected during an interview with NowGamer: _Crysis_ PS3 will support both 720p and 1080p.

Preliminary screenshots have been nothing short of impressive, and if no major technical issues are present, this download-only version of the title could end up being one of the best-looking titles in the entire PS3 library. It’s rare to see a game with 1080p support due to how taxing it is on hardware, let alone a game of _Crysis_‘ stature. Don’t let its age affect your expectation level either, as its high texture detail, advanced visual technique, and beautiful environment have made it a benchmark of choice for gaming PCs for nearly four years.
_
Crysis_ is scheduled to arrive on the PlayStation Store during next week’s update on October 4th.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I wander if it will be 1080 native though, or upscaled. Honestly, if crysis can be done in 1080 native, then there is no excuse for other titles not doing so. You can even argue on the games age, because the PS3 hardware is just as old as the game now. Still, even upscaled it will pretty slick.


----------

